# String erweitern.



## l00P1 (22. Nov 2007)

hallo zusammen,

Ich suche nach einer einfachen möglichkeit einen String zu erweitern.

```
String a = new String("hallo");
```
Der string hat nun Länge 5.
Ich will den String jetzt mit sagen wir 10 " " auffüllen.

Ergebnis sollte sein "hallo          ".

Im Moment verwende ich eine for() Schleife. Vielleicht geht das aber auch komfortabler?!  :### 

danke schonmal
l00P


----------



## SlaterB (22. Nov 2007)

wenn du dir eine Hilfsoperation wie
Helper.erweitere(String st, int anzahl);
schreibst, dann kann es als Aufruf kaum was komfortableres geben,

interessant ist höchsten noch, wie effizient diese Operation implementiert ist,
ne for-Schleife tut klaglos ihren Dienst, macht aber ne Menge Arbeit,

schneller wäre, einen StringBuilder zu verwenden und dort Leerzeichen einzufügen,

ich persönlich habe ein statisches String[] angelegt und für 1 bis x alle benötigten Leerzeichen-Strings gecacht,
dann einfach nur den passenden auswählen und dranklatschen


----------



## Wildcard (22. Nov 2007)

String#format, PrintStream#printf,...


----------

